# redemarrer sous ubuntu



## atget (23 Août 2009)

bonjour
Apres avoir cliqué sur "redemarrer" sous Linux ubuntu, ce dernier se ferme normalement... puis plus rien : aucun choix du genre refit n'est proposé...que faire pour redemarrer proprement comme sous Mac Ox leopard ?


----------



## moebius80 (23 Août 2009)

tu laisse la touche alt enfoncée au démarrage...tu devrais voir tous les volumes bootable

Si cela ne fonctionne pas zap de la pram (cmd+alt+P+R)


----------



## bompi (23 Août 2009)

Ce n'est pas l'objet du forum OS X de régler ce genre de soucis. Mais au forum Unix/Linux/OpenSource sur Mac. Où se trouve désormais ce fil.


----------



## GillesF (26 Août 2009)

quel modèle de macbook? Si c'est un récent, c'est un bug connu et encore non résolu


----------

